# SS Devonshire



## 52Phill (Sep 13, 2010)

I am looking for info on SS Devonshire. I can not complete timeline when she sailed under charter for ministry of transport (1957 to 62).
My mum was pregnant with me when she sailed from southamton to singapore. She can not remember the date of sailing, nov 57? I think.


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

*mv Devonshire*

I served on the Devonshire 1960 to 1962 which was she was sold to BI.
In November 1960 we went out to Singapore arriving just after Christmas.
Regards
John C


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

52Phill said:


> I am looking for info on SS Devonshire. I can not complete timeline when she sailed under charter for ministry of transport (1957 to 62).
> My mum was pregnant with me when she sailed from southamton to singapore. She can not remember the date of sailing, nov 57? I think.


Hello, 
Are you sure in was November 1957 and not November *1958?*
My records say she never sailed from Southampton in 1957. Her UK arrival/departure port in that year was Liverpool. 
She sailed from Southampton ? Nov 1958
Arrived Gibraltar 23/11/1958 sailed same day.
Port Said 29/11/58 sailed 30/11/58
Suez 1/12/58 sailed same day.
Aden 5/12/58 sailed same day
Columbo 12/12/58 Changed Asian Crew, sailed same day.
Arrived Singapore 18/12/58 sailed 23/12/58.

regards
Roger

PS Sailing time Southampton- Gibraltar would be 5-6 days so I would guess, she sailed SH 17/18 November 1958


----------



## 52Phill (Sep 13, 2010)

Thank you both, Roger and John.
From what Mum told, she arrived in Singapore in time form Christmas.
I was born in R.A.F Changi Hospital on the 6/4/58.
Roger your dates fit but are a year out?
Did Devonshire have a sister on the same run?? but in 1957.

Regards
Phill


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello again, 
You sound as if you are not sure it was DEVONSHIRE that your mother sailed on in November 1957.
If I were you I would check out the Outward passenger lists in the National Archives series BT27
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2477232
You can view them on the pay to view site, Find My Past. Just follow the link on the National Archives Page.
My records are taken from the piece MT40/144.
http://discovery.nationalarchives.gov.uk/details/r/C2007585
You are welcome to copies. If you require just send your e-mail address via personal message.

regards
Roger


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Phill
Is it possible that your mother sailed on either the Dunera or Dilwara, both troopships belonging to British India Line. The Devonshire was owned by Bibby Line. All three ships had a somewhat similar design and to a non seafaring person they could easily mistaken one for the other.
Just a thought.
Regards
John C


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

John Callon said:


> Hello Phill
> Is it possible that your mother sailed on either the Dunera or Dilwara, both troopships belonging to British India Line. The Devonshire was owned by Bibby Line. All three ships had a somewhat similar design and to a non seafaring person they could easily mistaken one for the other.
> Just a thought.
> Regards
> John C


Hello John C
Both vessels only made trips Southampton, various Mediterranean Ports, Southampton. During November/December 1957.

regards
Roger


----------



## John Callon (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello Roger
Yes you are quite right regarding the movements of Devonshire etc. During the 2 years I was on her we only went out to Singapore once, did two voyages to the British Cameroons and the rest of the time was spent Southampton - Gibraltar - Malta- Cyprus with an occasional call at Tripoli or Tobruck.
Regards
John


----------



## 52Phill (Sep 13, 2010)

Well thanks chaps, but still no ship.
This is all I know - 
Sailed from Southampton on troopship
In Singapore for xmas
Me born 6/4/58 RAF Changi


----------



## norman barber (Oct 6, 2018)

I came home from Cyprus on the Devonshire in 1958 arriving in Southampton 11th of November


----------



## Darby998 (5 mo ago)

My family sailed in MV Devonshire from Southampton on 25 Aug 55. First stop was Belfast, where a battalion of the King's Own Scottish Borderers embarked. 
We were caught in a violent storm in the Bay of Biscay, and I was loving every moment of it. Our cabin was at sea level, and I had my eight-year-old nose glued to the porthole, watching the seas crashing against the side, when Kim the cabin-boy came in and closed the deadlight. Bloody spoilsport!
My mum, brother and sister and I were in one cabin, my dad was in with other men on the same deck.
I don't remember if we stopped at Gibraltar, but we took a couple of days to get through the Suez Canal. Next stop was Aden, then Bombay, Colombo, and on to Singapore, arriving on the 23rd of September.
Devonshire escorted the Danish freighter, Benny Skou, into port when we arrived. Her cargo of cotton was on fire, and the crew had been fighting the fire all the way from the Straits of Malacca.


----------

